# SAPO running low on petrol



## kimbo (6/8/15)

Just got of the phone with the PO. Apparently they dont have money to buy petrol for the overnight service

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## nemo (6/8/15)

kimbo said:


> Just got of the phone with the PO. Apparently they dont have money to buy petrol for the overnight service


Are you being serious here??


----------



## kimbo (6/8/15)

Yes .. i am waiting for stuff from CPT was mailed yesterday .. and now only in JHB


----------



## nemo (6/8/15)

Wow what a sad state of affairs. Its almost like living out in the sticks all over again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/8/15)

kimbo said:


> Just got of the phone with the PO. Apparently they dont have money to buy petrol for the overnight service



Are you sure this is the right section you posting in LOL. sounds more like it belongs in the giggles thread


----------



## hands (6/8/15)

my parcel had a short holiday and spent 2 days in Durban before it moved on or it was waiting for petrol money.overnight is more like 4 days. sent one off today so lets hope they have the money for it to make it all the way there.


----------



## kimbo (6/8/15)

hands said:


> my parcel had a short holiday and spent 2 days in Durban before it moved on or it was waiting for petrol money.overnight is more like 4 days. sent one off today so lets hope they have the money for it to make it all the way there.


SAPO is killing me at the moment 
Yea cant wait for that vapemail going to be epic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (7/8/15)

All petrol cards are freezer, local PO is not even accepting speed service anymore. I am still waiting FFS

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepest (7/8/15)

Why does this not surprise me


----------



## Eequinox (7/8/15)

Well to give you an idea i recieved a mouse i ordered from the states 2 years ago last week best part was they paid out insurance on it 3 months later and now i get the parcal bonus lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/8/15)

Eequinox said:


> Well to give you an idea i recieved a mouse i ordered from the states 2 years ago last week best part was they paid out insurance on it 3 months later and now i get the parcal bonus lol


Presume the mouse died in the process?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Eequinox (7/8/15)

yeah was realy smelly lmao

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/8/15)

@kimbo that parcel you sent me overnight last week sometime................

the collection slip came today 

SAPO FTW!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (14/8/15)

hands said:


> my parcel had a short holiday and spent 2 days in Durban before it moved on or it was waiting for petrol money.overnight is more like 4 days. sent one off today so lets hope they have the money for it to make it all the way there.


I'll never complain about the USPS again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (14/8/15)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Lim (14/8/15)

kimbo said:


> Just got of the phone with the PO. Apparently they dont have money to buy petrol for the overnight service




I am sure they will have money in the next 10 min now, bloody XXXXers charged me 1670 Duty and Tax for 5000 rand worth of goods... Them and Such Ass Ripping Services...


----------



## Eequinox (14/8/15)

Lim said:


> I am sure they will have money in the next 10 min now, bloody XXXXers charged me 1670 Duty and Tax for 5000 rand worth of goods... Them and Such Ass Ripping Services...


eina thats a rough one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (14/8/15)

Lim said:


> I am sure they will have money in the next 10 min now, bloody XXXXers charged me 1670 Duty and Tax for 5000 rand worth of goods... Them and Such Ass Ripping Services...


 not cool...


----------



## Eequinox (14/8/15)

Dubz said:


> not cool...


just add a few drops TFA Koolada that should do the trick he he could not resist

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lim (14/8/15)

Yeah... that sort of busts the plan of cheapness... but I will vape some good juice to comfort my soul tonite


----------



## Willyza (14/8/15)

http://www.iol.co.za/news/south-afr...-has-no-money-for-fuel-1.1899410#.Vc4ofLKqpuA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (14/8/15)

Lim said:


> I am sure they will have money in the next 10 min now, bloody XXXXers charged me 1670 Duty and Tax for 5000 rand worth of goods... Them and Such Ass Ripping Services...


Problem is that goes to SARS not SAPO.

Sad thing is SARS is also broken now. That was the last properly functioning gov dept.

Taking them 3 month to do audits that use to take 21 day.


----------



## Lim (14/8/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Problem is that goes to SARS not SAPO.
> 
> Sad thing is SARS is also broken now. That was the last properly functioning gov dept.
> 
> Taking them 3 month to do audits that use to take 21 day.




Ha ha ha~ I would suspect those blood sucking vamps will dip their hands on some of the money before it reaches SARS. just like their beloved president.


----------



## kimbo (21/8/15)

Seems like Speed Service is up and running again, just not on a saterday


----------

